# Paint Creek Lake info



## tdreher (Mar 31, 2010)

I moved to the Greenfield area not too long ago, and I’m looking for any info or opinions on Paint Creek Lake and/or Rocky Fork. I fish mostly for bass, but I’m not above catching anything that will tug on the line. I’ve taken my granddaughter bank fishing at the park at Paint Creek, but I’m looking forward to putting the boat in and checking it out this spring. Thanks!


----------



## hackerharrison54 (Feb 10, 2009)

tdreher said:


> I moved to the Greenfield area not too long ago, and I’m looking for any info or opinions on Paint Creek Lake and/or Rocky Fork. I fish mostly for bass, but I’m not above catching anything that will tug on the line. I’ve taken my granddaughter bank fishing at the park at Paint Creek, but I’m looking forward to putting the boat in and checking it out this spring. Thanks!


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Both lakes are good fisheries with in my opinion Rocky Fork being the best of the two. It's an overflow dam so the water level stays consistent and has year round cover to hold fish . I love Paint creek tho and the rock walls remind me of Lake Cumberland everytime I go there . I would pick your confidence baits and give them a try . I would try Rocky Fork first on the north shore in March where the water warms up first with some jigs or soft plastics for bass . It has lots of species of fish to take a shot at for sure. Good luck !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've had better success on bass catfish and saugeye at Rocky but I prefer crappie fishing at Paint-- but all can certainly be caught at both lakes. I am much more familiar with Rocky fork than Paint which is probably the reason I prefer fishing there.
As Sharp33 mentioned Paint is subject to wide changes in water level and can at times make the fishing tougher IMO
Good luck n let us know how it goes.


----------



## charlie lowe (Sep 6, 2012)

i've been fishing rocky since 1965 and i love fishing there. If i were fishing there in the spring i would start fishing any of the bays on the north shore, people who live on the lake dump all kinds of brush and trees in the water so there is all kinds of structure to fish over and you can catch about any kind of fish you want


----------

